# Why close my thread?...A Cougar Discussion



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Why did my thread/topic get closed?

I contacted the DNR in Waterloo and they said that they have had reports in that particular area of them too.
And regarding the hounds, both ART and I noticed dog tracks and horse tracks. Back during deer season, Craig M and myself ran into a group of horse riders doing a "fox hunt". They could have been back out and made the cougar move.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I wouldn't take offense over that thread being closed. There are a number of thread topics here on the site that are destined for closure as soon as they are made. That was one of them. They drag on and on and almost always get ugly and turn into a bash fest. Some subjects are better off left alone. I don't give this thread long either.

John


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe there are a few cougars in the state. Also, most people don't realize that jaguars once inhabited the US years ago. Jaguars are the third largest of the big cats, behind the tiger and lion. There have been several documented in Arizona recently so they think they have migrated north from South America. Back to cougars, unfortunately it is going to take a dead one to convince people they are here.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

That is a really sorry excuse for closing a thread... This is a sportsmans forum, and if there are people that can't act like it then they need to be removed.
I for one am interested in hearing about possible sightings.... I don't doubt they are here, although I havn't seen one.... although, I havn't seen a bear or wolf either and how many have seen the feral hogs, so why do those threads stay open? Because some of the ones that cause these threads to close have seen them... give me a break.... 

Come on moderators, instead of closing these threads... get on the ones that cause the trouble...

Clyde


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

It was closed because they don't exist here in Mi..

oh wait a minute what about this link.........

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_43573---,00.html

Until you have a dead animal or your picture taken with one the bashing continues, I saw one last fall, I reported it and told a couple friends but most I wouldn't mention it too.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Islander26 said:


> It was closed because they don't exist here in Mi..
> 
> oh wait a minute what about this link.........
> 
> ...


Sure is a lot of info. about cougars on that DNR link, especially for something that doesn't exist here. Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

thats interesting??? why would the dnr have a reporting link??

if the forum here says they dont exist? and you are not allowed to discuss it? to much debate? thats what u see in many forums,, IE: QDM
etc. i think the right thing to do here is to let old boy that started his thread, let him have it back? come on mods!!! ( HBO!!!!!!) help a brother out!


----------



## LivingLegend (Apr 7, 2005)

What about bull sharks in fresh water that are being caught on mississippi river and they have been caught as far as st. louis how long before there in lake michigan.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I didn't close it, but looking it over it would appear to me the thread was taking more moderating effore than it was worth. A few people got into some peeing matches requiring that a number of posts be deleted.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I didn't close it, but looking it over it would appear to me the thread was taking more moderating effore than it was worth. A few people got into some peeing matches requiring that a number of posts be deleted.


Thanks for the explaination, Esox.

My posting, the original post/thread, was to inform fellow hunters who might go to that particular State land area. 
I too was one of those skeptic members until last Saturday. I've never seen a paw print that big before and if we had a camera, we would have posted pics on here. 
Since I've seen those tracks, I've really gotten interested in seeing if I can capture the cougar on film. So, I'm gonna head out when I can and see if I can gather some more info for not only the DNR but also post my findings on here. 

So, if the Mods want to close the thread down, thats fine.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

LivingLegend said:


> What about bull sharks in fresh water that are being caught on mississippi river and they have been caught as far as st. louis how long before there in lake michigan.


I watched the same show... You know I remember back about 25-30 years ago, a bull shark being caught in Lake Huron.... maybe they are already there.... :yikes:

Clyde


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Look at this website. www.cougarnet.org it has discredited every sighting so far(or any other evidence). I not saying a few haven't been here. Its just another resource to investigate. I like the site. That's all.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

CMR said:


> Why did my thread/topic get closed?


 
Your thread was closed when it entered the realm of getting snippy. I am referring to the post asking if the poster was being called a "liar". When that stuff happens in threads such as dealing with cougars our experience has shown that it works best just to close them down.

Or, as John said above:



jpollman said:


> I wouldn't take offense over that thread being closed. There are a number of thread topics here on the site that are destined for closure as soon as they are made. That was one of them. They drag on and on and almost always get ugly and turn into a bash fest. Some subjects are better off left alone. I don't give this thread long either.
> 
> John


Or what Paul says:



ESOX said:


> I didn't close it, but looking it over it would appear to me the thread was taking more moderating effore than it was worth. A few people got into some peeing matches requiring that a number of posts be deleted.


----------



## FlyFisherG (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't speak for Michigan but I can for Alabama, these paw prints were found in front of my house (_I live way out in the county_) three years ago when we moved in and the deer pix were taken by my neighbor ½ mile down the road.



















Pic for reference.










The spot in the middle of the pic is corn spread out to about 6ft in diameter.










We believe it to be a cougar, probably chasing a deer. If we have them I don't see why Michigan wouldn't have them.


----------



## Tom Hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey CMR,
One idea, after doing all your research try putting a few track cameras around in an area if you have'nt thought about it yet.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I thought maybe a roadkill deer, beef carcass or something of that nature with a trail cam.
Probably look at a bunch of coyotes before you see the cat.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Cougar in the torch lake area. More specific the stand of pines just south across the street from the tennis court across from elk lake and the Oasis. I saw it and am positive of what it is. It was in pines watc hing deer feed in the field.


----------



## devilsbite (Oct 15, 2007)

Bearboy said:


> Look at this website. cougarnet.org it has discredited every sighting so far(or any other evidence).


I saw this claim in the last thread and being the inquisitive cat lover that I am I checked it out. I wasn't able to find any info on that site to lead me to believe that they have "discredited every sighting". Can you link to their listing of discredited sightings in Michigan?

Also sited in the previous thread was an article that appeared on Michigan Outdoor News.com from July 2007 which raised concerns about the validity of a scat collection & testing effort. Interestingly, while the article was sited to deny the existence of cougars in Michigan the conclusion of the skeptics was:

"Thus, all that we would feel comfortable in stating, based on Swanson and Rusz, is that the number of cougars documented in the scientific literature in Michigan since the early 1900s is now one."

Hardly a complete dismissal of the existence of cougars in Michigan.

Debate and discussion on an issue such as this is bound to happen and should be encouraged. There is no reason for such acrimony and internet chest thumping among grownups. Let's keep it civil people.


----------



## Tom Hunter (Nov 24, 2008)

Talked to a friend today and he said one of our mutal friends spotted a cougar on his land in the Montrose area.


----------



## maverickbassets (Apr 4, 2007)

They closed your thread because it's footprint in snow bid deal. A lot of things can change what you think you see. My dogs leave huge footprints. Sometimes without claw marks. Depends on how they run and what not. You two are both liars, pervericators of the truth, and inflamitory people. I know what you two were doing in the woods and it wasn't tree rat hunting although it might have involved rodents:lol:


----------

